# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  AC/DC

## kekss

ko jÅ«s domÄ par lÄ«dzstrÄvu mÄjas elektrotÄ«klÄ https://www.popmech.ru/technologies/...stoyannyy-tok/

----------


## Powerons

Nu ar 12V mÄjas elektro tÄ«klÄ neko neiesÄksi, Ä«paÅ¡i ja veÄ¼as maÅ¡Ä«nu vajadzÄ“s peslÄ“gt, vadi bÅ«s nenormÄli resni, transformatori lieli. Tas tÄ ka rakstÄ runa pa 12V

MaiÅ†strÄvu vieglÄk atslÄ“gt ar slÄ“dzi, jo uzrautÄ dzirkstele starp kontaktiem nodzÄ«est maiÅ†strÄvas nules punktÄ.
LÅ«dzstrÄvai lÄ«dz ar to vajag citus automÄ“tslÄ“dÅ¾us, kas sadales skapÄ« atslÄ“dz Ä«sos, tieÅ¡i dÄ“l tÄ paÅ¡a iemesla.

Bet ja lÄ«dzstrÄva bÅ«s augstspriegumÄ, tad gan es ar lielu interesi paskatÄ«tos uz rezultÄtu, kamÄ“r tiek izmantots izolÄ“ts augstsprieguma kabelis, tikmÄ“r nekas traks,
bet, kad lÄ«dzstrÄvas neizolÄ“ti gaisa augstsprieguma vadi, tad interesanti, vai kaut, kur neveidosÄ«es lÄ«dzstrÄvas elektrolÄ«ze.

----------


## kekss

esot jau sovjelaikos bijuÅ¡i gudrienieki kuriem mÄjÄs nepatikuÅ¡i 50Hz, laiduÅ¡i lÄ«dzstrÄvu bet vairÄk ziÅ†u man par to nav

----------


## Didzis

PilnÄ«gi utopiska ideja. Praktiski visa sadzÄ«ves tehnika patÄ“rÄ“ simtus vatu un kilovatus. Pat spÄ“Ä¼u datoram nav zem 0,5kW barbloks. Ar 12V privÄtmÄjÄ udeni nesapumpÄ“si un malku nepazÄÄ£Ä“si. Vai tik tÄ ideja par lÄ«dzstrÄvu nenÄk no plakanÄs zemes piekritÄ“jiem.

----------


## flybackmaster

Ieliec dioÅ¾u tiltu, darÄ«ts

----------


## Powerons

Ideja Å¡Ä·iet ka Å¡oreiz nÄk no Teslas un Edisona laikiem.



> Vai tik tÄ ideja par lÄ«dzstrÄvu nenÄk no plakanÄs zemes piekritÄ“jiem.


 Man arÄ« kÄdreiz bija interesanti, kÄ var pÄrliecinÄties vai sule grieÅ¾Äs ap zemi vai zeme ap sauli. GadÄ«juma ja nu visi muÄ·Ä«bas stÄsta.
Paraku netÄ, un to var noteik ar svÄrsta palÄ«dzÄ«bu, kÄ arÄ« tas pirmoreiz pasaulÄ“ tika noteikts.

VispÄr lielÄkÄ daÄ¼a junÄkÄs tehnikas labi strÄdÄs arÄ« pie lÄ«dzstrÄvas. TÄpat impulsu baroklis tur iekÅ¡Ä lÄ«dzstrÄvÄ pÄrvÄ“rÅ¡.
Bet ar motoriem pie kaut vai 220/380V lÄ«dzstrÄvas bÅ«s problÄ“mas, jo lai palaistu 3F motoru frekvenÄnieku vajadzÄ“s.
Bet kolektora lÄ«dzstrÄvas motori uz 380V ir maz, bez tam tie lÄ«dzstravas motoriem ar laiku kolektors var nosvilt vai oglÄ«tes nodilt.
KamÄ“r asinhronais darbosies ilgi, ja ar Å«deni viÅ†u neaplej, un nepÄrslogo tad nenosvils, un gultÅ†i kalpos ilgi.



> Ieliec dioÅ¾u tiltu, darÄ«ts

----------


## kekss

uzlieciet uz mobiÄ¼nika saukÅ¡anas laikÄ ieslÄ“gtu kalkulatoru.notiek tas pats kas ja uz 2000w indukcijas plÄ«ts

----------


## AndrisZ

> VispÄr lielÄkÄ daÄ¼a junÄkÄs tehnikas labi strÄdÄs arÄ« pie lÄ«dzstrÄvas. TÄpat impulsu baroklis tur iekÅ¡Ä lÄ«dzstrÄvÄ pÄrvÄ“rÅ¡.
> Bet ar motoriem pie kaut vai 220/380V lÄ«dzstrÄvas bÅ«s problÄ“mas, jo lai palaistu 3F motoru frekvenÄnieku vajadzÄ“s.


 Ar ko tad tas "frekvenÄnieks" Å¡ajÄ ziÅ†Ä no impulsu barokÄ¼a atÅ¡Ä·iras?
TajÄ jau arÄ« vispirms tiek iegÅ«ta lÄ«dzstrÄva, no kuras pÄ“c tam 3 fÄzes radÄ«tas.  :: 

Kas attiecas uz zemi- tÄ IR plakana. Tikai lielÄkÄ daÄ¼a zemeslodes iedzÄ«votÄju to nesaprot!  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu un kÄda jÄ“ga iztaisnot teiksim mÄjÄ ienÄkoÅ¡o trÄ«sfÄzu maiÅ†strÄvu. Protams, gan datoram, gan televizoram pilnÄ«gi pofiga, vai lÄ«dzstrÄva vai maiÅ†strÄva un pat matu fÄ“ns darbosies.  Spriegums bÅ«s tik pat bÄ«stams dzÄ«vÄ«bai, ja ne vÄ“l bÄ«stamÄks un kad sieva sadomÄs matus fÄ“not sÄ“Å¾ot vannÄ, visdrÄ«zÄk tas arÄ« ar lÄ«dzstrÄvu beigsies kapsÄ“tÄ.  12V mÄjas tÄ«kls, tas vispÄr nav nopietni. Vispirms jau vajadzÄ“s pamatÄ«gu transformatoru, lai tikai tÄ«kla 230V  Å¡panungu nogÄztu uz 12V. Labi, var to darÄ«t ar impulu barbloku, bet tad tÄpat tas bÅ«s gana sareÅ¾Ä£its un dÄrgs aparÄts. Pie 12V nepieslÄ“gsi nevienu nopietnu mÄjas patÄ“rÄ“tÄju, ja nu vienÄ«gi LED lampiÅ†as. Tad kÄda jÄ“ga visÄm tÄm izvirtÄ«bÄm? VÄrdu sakot, ne viss kas ienÄk prÄtÄ kÄdam pusdullam inÅ¾enierim, jÄievieÅ¡ dzÄ«vÄ“.  Visas tÄs lÄ«dzstrÄvas idejas nÄk no Amerikas. Tur pÄ“dejo lÄ«dzstÄvas tÄ«klu slÄ“dza tikai pirms desmit gadiem un grÅ«ti pieÅ†emt, ka Esisona lÄ«dstrÄvas tÄ«kli neizturÄ“ja konkurences cÄ«Å†Ä.

----------


## Elfs

Slinkums rakaaties pa kladi bet , ja neko nejaucu tad DC liiniju ceela Polijaa dazus gadus atpaka
Tak plakana !!  :: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtdprSo9I4c

----------


## Powerons

Cik dzirdÄ“ts ka lÄ«dzstrÄva ir izdevÄ«ga lielajÄm garajÄm augstsprieguma lÄ«nijÄm, Ä·Ä«nieÅ¡i kut ko tÄdu nesen ir bÅ«vÄ“juÅ¡i.
LÄ«dzstrÄvaui augstsprieguma lÄ«nijÄ neradÄ«s zudumus induktivitÄte un kapacitÄte.
Uz lieliem garumiem, lieliem spriegumuem lÄ«dzstrÄvas augstsprieguma lÄ«nija sanÄkot lÄ“tÄka.

----------


## Didzis

Runa jau gÄja par mÄjas tÄ«klu un 12V nevis augstspriegumu. Skaidrs, ka lielos attÄlumos labÄk pÄrvadÄ«t lÄ«dzstrÄvu, bet tur arÄ« viss nav vienkÄrÅ¡i. PiemÄ“rs tam ir elektrÄ«bas starpsavienojums uz Zviedriju, kurÅ¡ tÄ Ä«sti  nedarbojas, bet izmaksÄja miljonus.

----------

